# Flush Adapter



## BigTerp (Apr 17, 2013)

I asked this question in my rebuild thread, but that thread seems to be dead so I figured I would start another.

Is the flush adapter made for just that, flushing? Or can the motor be run while a garden hose is hooked up to the flush adapter? I'm thinking of doing at least some of my break in after my rebuild using the flush adapter if possible. Would just be easier to throw the garden hose on and run it a bit each evening while breaking in instead of having to take everything down to the river to run the motor.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 17, 2013)

I think it is only for flushing the motor and there is not enough water to keep the motor from over revving. Good question though, I am a virgin jet owner so Ill be watching this thread for answers.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 24, 2013)

No one else?


----------



## RivrLivn (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm not sure about the flush adapter. I just always used a 55gal plastic drum to test my outboards. Can get on Craigs List for $15 or less around here.


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks. I have a 55gal metal drum that I use for my 5hp. I'm just thinking that running a 50/35 in a drum would throw most of the water out and not work to well.


----------



## semojetman (Apr 25, 2013)

we have tried to run some smaller jets 40+/- hp in a 100 gallon tank and all they did was throw all the water out in a hurry


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 29, 2013)

semojetman said:


> we have tried to run some smaller jets 40+/- hp in a 100 gallon tank and all they did was throw all the water out in a hurry



This is what I'm thinking would happen with mine. It would be nice to be able to run it through the flush adapter instead of having to actually put in the river during the break in period. But I'm only about 250 yards from the river, so I really shouldn't complain. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (May 14, 2013)

Im guessing not many answers here because most of you run your jets in fresh water and don't need to flush them at home like us saltwater guys do. 
I need to figure out a flush adapter for mine. Any tips and pics of homemade ones would be great. Im sure I could make one but would like to see what you guys have.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 16, 2013)

I went the homemade route when I first got my jet. I just took a bolt the size of the hole and drilled a hole in it,then clamped a hose on the head of it. I used that for about 2months until I found the proper one for my engine. In my opinion,you should go the route of the one designed for your particular engine.It is engineered for the proper amount of water flow. On my Merc, the manual says "Do Not run the engine above IDLE while flushing". If you have access to a metal swimming pool (kid's pool),drop the engine into it and run it. Better than a 55gal drum.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (May 16, 2013)

S&MFISH said:


> I went the homemade route when I first got my jet. I just took a bolt the size of the hole and drilled a hole in it,then clamped a hose on the head of it. I used that for about 2months until I found the proper one for my engine. In my opinion,you should go the route of the one designed for your particular engine.It is engineered for the proper amount of water flow. On my Merc, the manual says "Do Not run the engine above IDLE while flushing". If you have access to a metal swimming pool (kid's pool),drop the engine into it and run it. Better than a 55gal drum.


Thank you, I will see if I can find the brass fitting. Ill bet OJ sells it.


----------

